# DIY: Digital HOC Bar with Hands-Free Attachment



## andynese (May 27, 2019)

Been contemplating on purchasing Accu-gage for a long time with the digital gauge and hands-free attachment. However, never could really pull the trigger on it considering everything and being suborned. So I decided to build one with similar specs, took some thinking and looking around on the forums for design ideas, but here it is. Definitely not as nice as the Accu-gage, but will do for my lawn. If anyone has any suggestions to make this better, please do share. Likely with be changing out the indicator head to a flat top soon if I can find one with the right threading. Parts list below, I think all in all was less than $50.







*Parts list:*
A spare piece of acrylic had around. Any hard and flat piece of metal, plastic or wood would work.

Digital indicator gauge: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07KJ963BF/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

*Mount for gauge:*
Screw: https://www.homedepot.com/p/Everbil...s-Steel-Machine-Screw-2-Pack-814841/204274853

Spacer: https://www.homedepot.com/p/Everbilt-1-2-in-x-1-in-x-257-I-D-Nylon-Spacer-815018/204276572

Washer

Wingnut: https://www.homedepot.com/p/Everbilt-1-4-in-20-Zinc-Plated-Wing-Nut-4-Pack-802371/204274202
*Will need to be filed/ground down to give enough clearance between the gauge and screw.

*Hands-free attachment:*
Magnet: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0181LX5X8/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

*Magnet is extremely strong and it is very difficult to take off the bedknife if attached directly on. I recommend using a spacer or using a chair leg felt pad. Will make it less strong and to protect the bed knife. Also be very careful handing the magnets, nearly impossible to get apart.

Screw: https://www.homedepot.com/p/12-24-x...s-Steel-Machine-Screw-2-Pack-816341/204282603

Compression Spring: https://www.homedepot.com/p/Everbilt-Spring-Assortment-Kit-84-Pack-13554/203133714

Washer

Rubber garment

Blue Loctite


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

Could you do a vid showing how this works?


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Love it. I will be adding hand free to mine soon


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm sure the piece of Plexiglas will get the job done but you kind of want something that is a little more rigid and won't flex which is why they use Aluminum or Steel. It would be cool to have one made of Carbon Fiber!!!!&#128512;


----------



## Pamboys09 (Apr 16, 2019)

Hope someone create a video guide on how to do this.


----------



## Pamboys09 (Apr 16, 2019)

I'm new to Gauge to set HOC,

is the magnet purpose is to stick to the bedknife, so you can adjust the hoc without pushing the hoc bar to the front and rear (bigroller)?


----------



## andynese (May 27, 2019)

@Pamboys09 I will take a picture of how it works the next time I mow my lawn. Currently raining all week here in DFW. The magnet is to attach to the bedknife so you don't have to hold on to the gauge the whole time when adjusting, frees up a hand. I used a .5" piece of aviation acrylic, there's no way to flex it. As MQ mentioned, use something that isn't going to flex is ideal.


----------



## Pamboys09 (Apr 16, 2019)

andynese said:


> @Pamboys09 I will take a picture of how it works the next time I mow my lawn. Currently raining all week here in DFW. The magnet is to attach to the bedknife so you don't have to hold on to the gauge the whole time when adjusting, frees up a hand. I used a .5" piece of aviation acrylic, there's no way to flex it. As MQ mentioned, use something that isn't going to flex is ideal.


Thanks @andynese


----------



## Pamboys09 (Apr 16, 2019)

andynese said:


> @Pamboys09 I will take a picture of how it works the next time I mow my lawn. Currently raining all week here in DFW. The magnet is to attach to the bedknife so you don't have to hold on to the gauge the whole time when adjusting, frees up a hand. I used a .5" piece of aviation acrylic, there's no way to flex it. As MQ mentioned, use something that isn't going to flex is ideal.


@andynese

is there a way to change to tip of the Digital Gauge? is this removable?


----------



## andynese (May 27, 2019)

@Pamboys09 yes it is bud, I just have yet to find a tip for it.


----------



## Pamboys09 (Apr 16, 2019)

Here you go boys...

Im impress with this build. Just waiting for the magnet to arrive..

Total damage = $40-50

Thanks!!


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

Pamboys09 said:


> Here you go boys...
> 
> Im impress with this build. Just waiting for the magnet to arrive..
> 
> ...


I have an Accugauge from RR but the gears inside are apparently bad and it doesn't read correctly anymore. I contacted RR and they wanted around $80 for a replacement and then I found this...I should be able to use the same bar I have and just swap out the gauges.

Did you find a cap alternative that will rest on the bedknife easily?


----------



## Pamboys09 (Apr 16, 2019)

MeanDean said:


> Pamboys09 said:
> 
> 
> > Here you go boys...
> ...


No i havent found a Cap yet.

I put magnet yesterday and it works perfectly.


----------



## leifcat1 (May 9, 2020)

I called AccuGage last week and asked if they had any demo/slightly used units available. They are sending me the digital unit with the handsfree attachment for $75. It was previously used for tradrshows. I figured it was worth a shot compared to paying $200+ for a brand new one. Should be here on Tuesday.


----------



## Pamboys09 (Apr 16, 2019)

leifcat1 said:


> I called AccuGage last week and asked if they had any demo/slightly used units available. They are sending me the digital unit with the handsfree attachment for $75. It was previously used for tradrshows. I figured it was worth a shot compared to paying $200+ for a brand new one. Should be here on Tuesday.


Wow thats a deal. I would take that deal too if i dont have mine... 😀


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

I dig this DIY gauge. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

leifcat1 said:


> I called AccuGage last week and asked if they had any demo/slightly used units available. They are sending me the digital unit with the handsfree attachment for $75. It was previously used for tradrshows. I figured it was worth a shot compared to paying $200+ for a brand new one. Should be here on Tuesday.


Thanks for the tip- I was just able to place an order for their basic unit (normally $129) and they sold it to me for $50!


----------



## leifcat1 (May 9, 2020)

cnet24 said:


> leifcat1 said:
> 
> 
> > I called AccuGage last week and asked if they had any demo/slightly used units available. They are sending me the digital unit with the handsfree attachment for $75. It was previously used for tradrshows. I figured it was worth a shot compared to paying $200+ for a brand new one. Should be here on Tuesday.
> ...


Now that's a sweet deal! The unit that I received definitely looked used, but looks aren't everything. The tool it does its job perfectly. Glad to hear you got a good deal!


----------



## jsrd-mx (Mar 14, 2018)

andynese said:


> Been contemplating on purchasing Accu-gage for a long time with the digital gauge and hands-free attachment. However, never could really pull the trigger on it considering everything and being suborned. So I decided to build one with similar specs, took some thinking and looking around on the forums for design ideas, but here it is. Definitely not as nice as the Accu-gage, but will do for my lawn. If anyone has any suggestions to make this better, please do share. Likely with be changing out the indicator head to a flat top soon if I can find one with the right threading. Parts list below, I think all in all was less than $50.


I was just having the idea in my mind of how to make a bar, or have to spend more than 200 dollars to get one. With your project, I am clear about what I have to do, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## jsrd-mx (Mar 14, 2018)

jsrd-mx said:


> I was just having the idea in my mind of how to make a bar, or have to spend more than 200 dollars to get one. With your project, I am clear about what I have to do, thanks for sharing it.


My HOC bar. Thank´s for sharing your projects.


----------

